# Not over yet



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

The good part about everyone else chasing big game and big birds this time of year.....

It leaves all the little ones for me :lol:

Got a chance to finally hit the honey hole and had one heck of a good shoot tonight. The doves haven't left yet and the ecds and pigeons were thick and plenty. It was good to get back and hunt at home.










Two man limit of doves, 10 ecds and 7 pigeons.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That is a pile of feathers. Glad you got into them.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

good job hamernhonker. hope fully make there way down here it has been tough down here .


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Well done!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

you got yer self nice pile of dove nuggets right there!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That is a fantastic report! Well done!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Atta a boy!!!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks like someone finally "got er done" Way to go!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Ya know I thought I would get back here to hell and have a good week to finish it out. Well all the stinking birds are all over the houses but not in the fields. I had a flock of 50 doves in my back yard this morning and about 15 ecds. Just figures.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow way to go i am trying to find the time to get out myself and shoot the new gun at some birds looking for someone that wants to get out and have some fun


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good job Jesse, now bring on the "real birds" with leg iron........


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

You're right, a lot of the interest in dove hunting seems to drop off after the first few weeks. But I’ve been hunting these ECD fairly regular for more then a year now. These a few I shot a few days ago. So far this year I’ve only killed one dove with my shot gun, but a lot have fallen to my various air rifles. I just find me a nice shady spot to sit and wait for them to come in. It’s been working well the last few hunts, I have my son and my brother posted in different places around the field and they get a lot of shooting with the sho't guns and I get my share with the air rifles.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Rob I hear ya....Bring on Saturday!!!! I am so ready to pound the big gray birds!

Rusty that is classic. Love the pic.


----------

